# Is there an "official" term for a fixed dog?



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

I know that a male horse that's intact is a stallion, and a neutered stallion is a gelding.

So, Is there a term that differentiates a fixed male dog from an intact dog?

What about females? Is a female dog only called a bitch if she's fertile? Is a spayed female called something else?

I know "altered" and "neutered" are used... but is there a canine-specific term?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

As far as I know a fixed dog is called a fixed dog and a intact dog is called a intact dog. No special terms that I know of. As far as females being called bitches thats just another name for a female dog, bad name for humans though ha ha.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

The answer is "no". A bitch is a bitch and a dog is a dog, regardless of reproductive status.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Neutered, by definition is both spaying and castration. Females are spayed, males are castrated.

A term I've heard used to refer to a castrated dog is a "jerry" dog. I have no idea where that term comes from, and it's certainly not popular.

I've never heard spayed dogs being called a specific term.


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

doggone6 said:


> The answer is "no". A bitch is a bitch and a dog is a dog, regardless of reproductive status.


Thank you! Whenever Lucy has done something naughty, I have called her a "bitch" and DH has corrected me, saying she's not one, anymore.

Now I know she IS one, and I can say so with impunity!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Interesting question! I have ferrets, and I know that intact male ferrets are called hobs, but if they're neutered, they're called gibs. I believe that a neutered male cat is also called a gib, technically, though I've never heard it in everyday use. An intact female ferret is called a jill, but if she's spayed, she's a sprite. That might be made up; I'm not sure. I think the males get special names more often----a castrated bull is called a steer, a castrated sheep or goat is a wether, a castrated pig is a barrow, etc. I've never heard of any special names for altered dogs. Why do all the other animals get fancy names?


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Why do all the other animals get fancy names?


Yeah! I mean, even a castrated human male is called a eunich. 

Maybe dogs just dont' want to advertise it to the general population....


----------

